# Upset and Angry



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My dad whants to make me sell 3 of my does and mt weather.I was going to sell 1 doe and the weather but you may remember how I had the post about the 2 small doelings well he says that I should replace them and I can't help but cry.  They are my babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What is his reason for wanting you to sell??? If I were you i'd show him they're worth keeping. My dad thought it was the stupidest thing...buying/selling mini goats. I showed him how easily they sell and whatnot and I pushed him into looking at my goaties every once in awhile. Or i'd be holding a baby and convince him to pet it. I showed him that it's better for me to be into goats than bad stuff. 

Now I know every person is different and if you really can't get him to like goats...even a little. Then maybe you could print out a buyback contract or something and try and find them an amazing home.

If you can try and convince your dad though. I showed my dad how awesome these goats are and the other day...when I went to look at a herd of 35, he considered it an investment and let me buy the entire herd. 

Good luck to you and I truly hope you find a way to keep them. Sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm ok with selling the pygmies because that was just something I had to do and I knew that.It's the two Boer does that I"m worried about because it's not that he doesn't like the goats it is that he thinks that it would be better to sell them and wait to see if they grow and then try to sell them. I still have a little hope aand faith that they will grow or at least I think it's to early to give up on them.THe guy I bought them from said if I had any problems w/ them to call him but it's been a while and I would feel bad doing that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I called the man I bought them from and he said he would take them back and refund me but I don't feel quite right about that. My dad says I MUST get rid of them because if I keep them he won't help pay for the feed.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

So your dad just wants you to get rid of these goats because he doesn't like them? Give them time to grow if they are smaller, they will catch up. Not all goats grow big overnight, some are just slower maturing than others.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He wants me to get rid of them because they are small. They will be a year old in Dec. and are only slightly taller than my pygmies.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, from being around boers myself, personally I would get rid of them too if they were that small. BUT, you have to ask yourself(because it can be fixed) are they utd on worming? and are they getting enough hay grain and minerals? That makes a huge difference on the growth rate.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are utd on worming and get plenty hay, grain, water, minerals. I just don't know what to do. Should I take them back, try to sell them, keep them?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I think I could consider selling them(or giving them back to the guy since he offered) if they aren't at the size they should be for that age. Yes, some goats do all of the sudden grow bigger but if they are 10 months old and a little bit bigger than pygmies, then I think I would consider selling them


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for your honest oppinion, I think I will call the guy and ask him if he is sure he is ok with taking them back.I love them but I have to do what I have to do.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to sell your goats. Probably better to let them go back to the breeder. He knows their genetics and what to expect about their growth. Have you sold any before? I know it's tough to let them go, I sold my Pygora herd that were my first goats, but they went to good homes. Can you get a part-time job to help with the feed? Or do extra chores for your dad to "earn" their keep? Good luck, I hope he'll work something out with you. I agree I'd rather have my kid working with the goats then out "cruising" the mall. JMO


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's not that I can't pay for the feed it's just nice that he helps. I have sold my goats before.


----------

